# What do you charge??



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

calibre said:


> So whats your way of setting a rate. hourly?? per job? whats your rule of thumb do you guys go by?? to charge your customers?


I generally go with $50/hr cash. If it's a pain in the ass, such as attic work in the Summer, I might make it $60/hr. If the customer is a hot chick or the work is especially easy I might lower it to $40/hr.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

calibre said:


> So whats your way of setting a rate. hourly?? per job? whats your rule of thumb do you guys go by?? to charge your customers?


 First you will need to know your costs. employee costs,overhead.then your profit this can give you an hourly rate. Some jobs are similar enough that you can develope a flat rate. Bid jobs require take-offs for material and labor hours with markup and profit.
i bet you thought it would be easy :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Business Cost List
**Building
*Building 
Warehouse Space
Trash Removal
Lawn Care
Snow removal
Upkeep & Repairs
*Office Expenses
*Computers
Stationary
Copy machine
Fax machine
Forms
Printing
Software
Office Equipment
Computer maintenance
Files
Postage
Office Supplies
*IT
*Internet service
Email accounts
Web site
-Initial creation
-Updating
-Maintenance
GPS services
*Benefits
*Vacation Pay
Holiday Pay
Uniforms
Uniform Maintenance
Unemployment
Bonuses
Incentives
Retirement Plan
Christmas Party
*Taxes
*Property Taxes
Tangible Taxes
Pay Roll Taxes
Income Taxes
Sales Tax
*Training
*Management Training
Office Training
In-House Training
Tech Training
Mfg. Training
Training Equipment
Safety Training
Update classes
License testing
*Insurance
*Building Insurance
Liability Insurance
Employee Insurance
Life Insurance
Business Insurance
Workers Comp.
*Utilities
*Gas
Electricity
Telephone / Fax lines
Internet Service
Toll Calls
Telephones
Pagers/Cell Phones
Radio Maintenance
*Vehicles
*Vehicle Maintenance
Ladder Racks
Interior bins
Fuel
Truck Signs / lettering / vinyl
Tires
*Financial
*Accounting
Loans
Tax Preparation
Interest
30+ Day Receivables
Bank Charges
*Travel
*Hotel
Meals
Airline / vehicle
*Unique to the electrical trade
*Permits
Licenses
Bonds
Inspections
Trade Association
Subscriptions
Memberships
Dues
Retainers
Safety PPE
-Lock-out/Tag-out kits
-Fall prevention harness
-Arc-flash clothing
-Hard hats
-Safety glasses
-Hearing protection
*Tools
*Company Tools
Safety Equipment
Ladders
2-way Radios
Test Equipment
Replacement Parts
Parts Storage
Damages
Tool Replacement
Job site storage
*Misc.
*Trips to Supply House
Theft
Uncollected Money
Collection fees
Unbillable Hours
Commissions
Call Backs / Warranty work
Shortages
Bad Checks
Delivery
Credit Card Sales
Drug Testing
*Legal 
*Legal advice
Law Suits
Incorporation / LLC fees
*Advertising
*Marketing
Business cards
Signs
Radio / TV
Newspaper
Flyers / brochures
Material Purchases
Inventory
*Labor
*Wages
Salaries
Dispatcher
Answering Service


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

one million dollars


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

nolabama said:


> one million dollars


 were is mini me :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

calibre said:


> So whats your way of setting a rate. hourly?? per job? whats your rule of thumb do you guys go by?? to charge your customers?


 As much as I can get becasue I am a greedy, free market capitalist pig, contractor. :thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> *Business Cost List*
> *Building*
> Building
> Warehouse Space
> ...


 You forgot beer money, dammit!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> You forgot beer money, dammit!


 
That's hidden in Travel Meals. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *Business Cost List*


You forgot daily food.. per day

Even (1) person.. breakfast $5.00.. Lunch.. $10.00

Per day.. $15.00 X 5 days = $75.00 per week


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You forgot daily food.. per day
> 
> Even (1) person.. breakfast $5.00.. Lunch.. $10.00
> 
> Per day.. $15.00 X 5 days = $75.00 per week


Is that really a business expense?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

EDM said:


> Is that really a business expense?


Yes it is.. one of the perks I get for signing the check :laughing:


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You forgot daily food.. per day
> 
> Even (1) person.. breakfast $5.00.. Lunch.. $10.00
> 
> Per day.. $15.00 X 5 days = $75.00 per week


We got 80 per week and that was 10 years ago working four 10 hour days.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

calibre said:


> So whats your way of setting a rate. hourly?? per job? whats your rule of thumb do you guys go by?? to charge your customers?


 That was a nice try, but alot of these guys wont answer that. Either they work for someone , and have no idea what the charge is for the company they work for in their area, or they just wont tell in fear of soeone coming into their area and stealing their work.

I charge $65.00 per man.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*How much do you charge?*

Twenty three years ago I was charging $35.00 per man-hour and my materials would be marked up 35%. I did not get rich and the customers were ok with that price. I am sure it is more now.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ralph said:


> That was a nice try, but alot of these guys wont answer that. Either they work for someone , and have no idea what the charge is for the company they work for in their area, or they just wont tell in fear of soeone coming into their area and stealing their work.
> 
> I charge $65.00 per man.


Actual he received the answer from several business owners.

The cost per hour is drastically different area to area, $65.00 and hour does not cover my labor cost in Washington DC.

Then there are other factors, do you charge a minimum, travel, mileage, tool rental,. Do you sell a lot of material or are most calls short turn arounds with very little material? So the basic answer is this is an in depth question that takes more than a $XX.XX answer.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I work for chickens and baby pigs


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

3 out of 12.
I agree that there are many factors that come into play, along with the area a buisness is in has alot to do with it, but the thread is " what do you charge" .


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

brian john said:


> The cost per hour is drastically different area to area, $65.00 and hour does not cover my labor cost in Washington DC.
> quote]
> ...per man hour with a truck and a mechanic, in DC I would say $150-175 an hour "to break even".


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ralph said:


> That was a nice try, but alot of these guys wont answer that. Either they work for someone , and have no idea what the charge is for the company they work for in their area, or they just wont tell in fear of soeone coming into their area and stealing their work.
> 
> I charge $65.00 per man.


 I guess you are showing up to work with you and your crew all in a van, and they meet you at your house?:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I need to make $375 per day to break even and I try to make $600.00 per day. Sometimes I need to work from 7AM till 7PM to make that number, and some days less. Some days (like all this week), I don't have any work so I don't make anything. This'll have a trickle down effect for the rest of the month and it'll be more difficult to keep up with the bills. So what'll end up happening at the end of the year is that I'll figure the "lost revenue time" into my hourly/ daily rate for the following year. The worst part about not working is the stress of worrying when the phone will begin to ring again.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I need to make $375 per day to break even and I try to make $600.00 per day. Sometimes I need to work from 7AM till 7PM to make that number, and some days less. Some days (like all this week), I don't have any work so I don't make anything. This'll have a trickle down effect for the rest of the month and it'll be more difficult to keep up with the bills. So what'll end up happening at the end of the year is that I'll figure the "lost revenue time" into my hourly/ daily rate for the following year. The worst part about not working is the stress of worrying when the phone will begin to ring again.


And that right there is the reason why I haven't made the jump.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Your funny.
four people, three vehicles. One of four is an appentice, he drives himself to work.

That must have been a tough ****ing question


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I need to make $375 per day to break even and I try to make $600.00 per day. Sometimes I need to work from 7AM till 7PM to make that number, and some days less. Some days (like all this week), I don't have any work so I don't make anything. This'll have a trickle down effect for the rest of the month and it'll be more difficult to keep up with the bills. So what'll end up happening at the end of the year is that I'll figure the "lost revenue time" into my hourly/ daily rate for the following year. The worst part about not working is the stress of worrying when the phone will begin to ring again.


how can you break even at 375 a day?
that's 46 per hour in 8 hrs.
do you pay yourself or just the company ?
hope the wife and kids work that's a hard life
i make that working for the man and he don't ride on thr truck with me i more or less run my own show like you and I don't have to deal with the after hour crap like bill collecting or answering pissed off customers
I'll give you credit cause you really got to hustle, but is it really worth it? just wondering not ment to be judgemental


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I need to make $375 per day to break even and I try to make $600.00 per day. Sometimes I need to work from 7AM till 7PM to make that number, and some days less. Some days (like all this week), I don't have any work so I don't make anything. This'll have a trickle down effect for the rest of the month and it'll be more difficult to keep up with the bills. So what'll end up happening at the end of the year is that I'll figure the "lost revenue time" into my hourly/ daily rate for the following year. The worst part about not working is the stress of worrying when the phone will begin to ring again.


i have heard some of your costs/prices and i felt you were low for you area also - but im not up there so im talking out my butt here


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Charge what your market will allow


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That's the number I need to make to stay afloat, the bare minimum, not the number I charge. The number is important to know so I know how much at a minimum I need to bring in. For instance, today I made ZERO. Next week I may make $4k. I'm just starting out and not everyone knows i am there to provide a service they need. Starting out isn't easy and I'll be lucky if I earn as much as I did a year ago working for somebody. Money doesn't grow on trees you know. 

I'll try to sell a 200 amp service for $4k tomorrow and sit home doing nothing next week. how's that?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> That's the number I need to make to stay afloat, the bare minimum, not the number I charge. The number is important to know so I know how much at a minimum I need to bring in. For instance, today I made ZERO. Next week I may make $4k. I'm just starting out and not everyone knows i am there to provide a service they need. Starting out isn't easy and I'll be lucky if I earn as much as I did a year ago working for somebody. Money doesn't grow on trees you know.
> 
> I'll try to sell a 200 amp service for $4k tomorrow and sit home doing nothing next week. how's that?


sell one for me at that price - i see your reasoning behind 375 now - good luck - and remember if you make it in this market you will be fine for the days ahead


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey I'm still learning what exactly the market is. Last week I did (12) 6" remodel hi-hats, 2 dedicated circuits, some 3-way wiring, a few new ceiling lights for a number I thought was really good. I ran it by another local guy here at ET and he said I was a bit cheap. Me? I thought I made out very well. In fact, it was probably the most profitable job I've done yet. 

$700 a day to me is outstanding, to others they might not even get out of bed for that number. I could careless if they wake up for that or not. This is why it's important to know your own numbers because everyone else's numbers are different. The important thing is knowing how much money is there on the table and to leave as little as possible on that table.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Hey I'm still learning what exactly the market is. Last week I did (12) 6" remodel hi-hats, 2 dedicated circuits, some 3-way wiring, a few new ceiling lights for a number I thought was really good. I ran it by another local guy here at ET and he said I was a bit cheap. Me? I thought I made out very well. In fact, it was probably the most profitable job I've done yet.
> 
> $700 a day to me is outstanding, to others they might not even get out of bed for that number. I could careless if they wake up for that or not. This is why it's important to know your own numbers because everyone else's numbers are different. The important thing is knowing how much money is there on the table and to leave as little as possible on that table.


I'd like to make 600 a day. If it works for you, then fine. You can't really be worried about the money you left on table. I'm glad you are working. I went from working non-stop during the summer to nothing. My phone hasn't rang in a week. Getting worried over here.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Phones not ringing here either, least not now. Tomorrow I'm helping a friend for that break even amount but that's it for now. I'm gonna call people on Saturday and see how they're doing. I have one customer that wanted a heat/ exhaust fan combo swapped out for a newer one some maybe I'll do that next week. I hate to call people looking for work because I lose that upper hand of charging whatever the hell works. People think you're desperate for work when you call looking for it. You agree?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> That's the number I need to make to stay afloat, the bare minimum, not the number I charge. The number is important to know so I know how much at a minimum I need to bring in. For instance, today I made ZERO. Next week I may make $4k. I'm just starting out and not everyone knows i am there to provide a service they need. Starting out isn't easy and I'll be lucky if I earn as much as I did a year ago working for somebody. Money doesn't grow on trees you know.
> 
> I'll try to sell a 200 amp service for $4k tomorrow and sit home doing nothing next week. how's that?


 So you are a one man shop?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> My phone hasn't rang in a week. Getting worried over here.


 Don't be...I think it was you (or Capt Kirk) that was always talking about handing out your cards, non f'n stop and things will get better; my phone was quiet for a week not long ago and the usual uneasiness sets in then BLAM! I get 1,2,3 calls a day so I am booked 2 weeks ahead. Winter-time does concern me, however, and I think of some kind of online paid service with the yellow pages or whatever...I'm on the free listings all over, but paid means you get the first few pages....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, one man shop. 

And I hear you on going from nothing to do to not enough time in the day to do it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Phones not ringing here either, least not now. Tomorrow I'm helping a friend for that break even amount but that's it for now. I'm gonna call people on Saturday and see how they're doing. I have one customer that wanted a heat/ exhaust fan combo swapped out for a newer one some maybe I'll do that next week. I hate to call people looking for work because I lose that upper hand of charging whatever the hell works. People think you're desperate for work when you call looking for it. You agree?


I agree. I hate it when someone tells me to call so and so b/c they need work done. It makes you desperate. I think it is a good idea, however, to keep in contact with your best customers.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I agree. I hate it when someone tells me to call so and so b/c they need work done. It makes you desperate. I think it is a good idea, however, to keep in contact with your best customers.


Perfect time to send out holiday cards to remind them you're around without seeming desperate.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, you cockroach.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

If this was the middle of December then things would not be so bad.No large projects out their but I have bid a dozen small jobs this week the largest was only 10 grand.The service truck is still bringing in cash which keeps the lights on.The last two weeks of October we were doing a thousand a day but this week its been closer to $400.00. I am hoping that all the stuff I am bidding now will materialize at the end of the month.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Yes, one man shop.
> 
> And I hear you on going from nothing to do to not enough time in the day to do it.


 $375 as day to "break even"....so 5 days a week making that breakeven amount is $97.5K....and you are treading water? NJ must be the priceist place in the world to live and do biz. You must be supporting a family of 3-4? THAT, I could believe, and sympathise with.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Thanks, you cockroach.


Me??


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Mines like 175 a day.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

EDM said:


> Me??


Yeah, I'm just joking. I have turrets syndrome.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

rewire said:


> If this was the middle of December then things would not be so bad.No large projects out their but I have bid a dozen small jobs this week the largest was only 10 grand.The service truck is still bringing in cash which keeps the lights on.The last two weeks of October we were doing a thousand a day but this week its been closer to $400.00. I am hoping that all the stuff I am bidding now will materialize at the end of the month.


that's per truck I hope...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah, I'm just joking. I have turrets syndrome.


 He is a RAT so being called a cockroach can't be that bad.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Mines like 175 a day.


 I clear $1K a week in profit, I'm fine. I'm not out to take over the world. More would be great, don't get me wrong...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> $375 as day to "break even"....so 5 days a week making that breakeven amount is $97.5K....and you are treading water? NJ must be the priceist place in the world to live and do biz. You must be supporting a family of 3-4? THAT, I could believe, and sympathise with.


Yes, but it's not $97 a year if I'm not working everyday. I am just looking forward to being "steady" and it might be a year or two before that happens. The #1 thing in being successful in this business is people, you have to connect with them and be real. They have to be your #1 priority and you always have to keep in mind that they are the reason you started doing your own thing in the first place.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

EDM said:


> I generally go with $50/hr cash. If it's a pain in the ass, such as attic work in the Summer, I might make it $60/hr. If the customer is a hot chick or the work is especially easy I might lower it to $40/hr.


 
Are you licensed and insured to work in NJ? I don't think that your are because 50 an hour ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Are you licensed and insured to work in NJ? I don't think that your are because 50 an hour ain't gonna cut it.


$40/hr if the homeowner is hot.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> $375 as day to "break even"....so 5 days a week making that breakeven amount is $97.5K....and you are treading water? NJ must be the priceist place in the world to live and do biz. You must be supporting a family of 3-4? THAT, I could believe, and sympathise with.


Thats about right for living and doing business in NJ.

BTW Magnettica my phone rang 3 times today

3 guys called me asking if I was hiring


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

EDM said:


> $40/hr if the homeowner is hot.


So your just A SCUMBAG HACK stealing work from the legit guys

Hopefully the hall puts you to work soon since you have so much free time to rack up 200 post in 4 days

People like you hopefully will burn in hell


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

And for the record.... I have figured Saturday and Sundays off, all of the major holidays including the day after Thanksgiving, and 2 weeks vacation. That breaks down to 243 working days a year. 

Salary, trucks, maintenance, tool allowances, gas, oil changes, paper, ink, phones, etc, etc, etc (and there's a lot of etc), is how you come up with the overhead number. Take that number and divide it by the number of working days and you have the amount you need per day to keep going. For instance, if I'm going to be on a job for only 4 hours, the rate changes to $75.00 per hour. If I'm there for the whole day that rate CAN become less if I think I need to do that to get the job. Obviously, if I do a 200 amp upgrade twice a week then I really don't need to work any other days that week to meet my number. 

Some days you make more than others so charge accordingly and don't forget about the value of the work you do. Just because you make more than the number you need doesn't mean you should charge less just to be a nice guy. 

You can also get a free subscription to Remodeling Magazine and read articles by Shawn McCadden on business by going here: RemodelingMagazine.com


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> So your just A SCUMBAG HACK stealing work from the legit guys
> 
> Hopefully the hall puts you to work soon since you have so much free time to rack up 200 post in 4 days
> 
> People like you hopefully will burn in hell


It was a joke, calm down.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> And for the record.... I have figured Saturday and Sundays off, all of the major holidays including the day after Thanksgiving, and 2 weeks vacation. That breaks down to 243 working days a year.
> 
> Salary, trucks, maintenance, tool allowances, gas, oil changes, paper, ink, phones, etc, etc, etc (and there's a lot of etc), is how you come up with the overhead number. Take that number and divide it by the number of working days and you have the amount you need per day to keep going. For instance, if I'm going to be on a job for only 4 hours, the rate changes to $75.00 per hour. If I'm there for the whole day that rate CAN become less if I think I need to do that to get the job. Obviously, if I do a 200 amp upgrade twice a week then I really don't need to work any other days that week to meet my number.
> 
> ...


With all that overhead you listed, are you figuring in enough for your salary? NJ is expensive.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Thats about right for living and doing business in NJ.
> 
> BTW Magnettica my phone rang 3 times today
> 
> 3 guys called me asking if I was hiring


No one has called me about that..... yet.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

EDM said:


> With all that overhead you listed, are you figuring in enough for your salary? NJ is expensive.


That's not a lot of overhead, believe me. Wait'll the big guys chime in and call me out on being so cheap. But that doesn't matter because I'm not running their business and they're not running mine. I'm still working out of the 2 family house that I rent and the dining room is filled with electrical crap that I refuse to just throw away.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> That's not a lot of overhead, believe me. Wait'll the big guys chime in and call me out on being so cheap. But that doesn't matter because I'm not running their business and they're not running mine. I'm still working out of the 2 family house that I rent and the dining room is filled with electrical crap that I refuse to just throw away.


Well, I hope things pick up for you. I got a friend who just went out on his own, much like you he has a stocked van and a spare bedroom filled with material and extra tools. But he's not getting the calls that he needs to keep working. He gave up his union card which was a $100K/year job, it looks like it's going to take him a while to get back up there, and hopefully once he's there he can maintain it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

We have ex-union guys here who have succeeded without the unions help. In fact, one of them just chewed you out for charging only $40 per hour. 

But he's a good guy.


----------



## EDM (Nov 3, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> We have ex-union guys here who have succeeded without the unions help.


I can't wait until I am one of them! But it's a big leap in a bad economy.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> So your just A SCUMBAG HACK stealing work from the legit guys
> 
> Hopefully the hall puts you to work soon since you have so much free time to rack up 200 post in 4 days
> 
> People like you hopefully will burn in hell


 Zing!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> And for the record.... I have figured Saturday and Sundays off, all of the major holidays including the day after Thanksgiving, and 2 weeks vacation. That breaks down to 243 working days a year.
> 
> Salary, trucks, maintenance, tool allowances, gas, oil changes, paper, ink, phones, etc, etc, etc (and there's a lot of etc), is how you come up with the overhead number. Take that number and divide it by the number of working days and you have the amount you need per day to keep going. For instance, if I'm going to be on a job for only 4 hours, the rate changes to $75.00 per hour. If I'm there for the whole day that rate CAN become less if I think I need to do that to get the job. Obviously, if I do a 200 amp upgrade twice a week then I really don't need to work any other days that week to meet my number.
> 
> ...


 I hear you...it's atough road and I'm new too. Fortunately, my wife works also so I get a bit of a cushion, as I am not the sole breadwinner. If I was, I'd still be working for the man, going for a foreman or PM position.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> No one has called me about that..... yet.


 I get themallot, that, or someone selling me something.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I was lucky, I had this forum to tell me to hang up on the Yellow Pages types. :whistling2:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> That's not a lot of overhead, believe me. Wait'll the big guys chime in and call me out on being so cheap. But that doesn't matter because I'm not running their business and they're not running mine. I'm still working out of the 2 family house that I rent and the dining room is filled with electrical crap that I refuse to just throw away.


 I will give you this to think about. Right now you are charging based on where you are at you might want to think about charging based on where you want to be.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have many times thought about going on my own. However I am at a selfish point in my life where I just want to do my 36 hrs a week and enjoy life. I give you a lot of credit for making the jump but in my way of thinking I work to live(and I live well on my hourly rate) not live to work (which is what you have to do to make a 1 man shop go) It is rough to balance business and personnel life so good luck and live long and prosper.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a one man shop. I don't "live to work". Yes, there is more bs to put up with, but I think it is worth it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'm a one man shop. I don't "live to work". Yes, there is more bs to put up with, but I think it is worth it.


 Huge, very well worth it. Being your own boss is the shiznit.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

rewire said:


> I will give you this to think about. Right now you are charging based on where you are at you might want to think about charging based on where you want to be.


 
Which is very good advice however I think most of us won't be thinking about that again until this economy gets better.

Most have switched into survival mode.I have been conservative with my pricing and my spending because I think is going to be a while.

Alot of guys in my area have dropped their prices to staggering depths just to get work.It just makes you want to :icon_cry:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Which is very good advice however I think most of us won't be thinking about that again until this economy gets better.
> 
> Most have switched into survival mode.I have been conservative with my pricing and my spending because I think is going to be a while.
> 
> Alot of guys in my area have dropped their prices to staggering depths just to get work.It just makes you want to :icon_cry:


 Gotta hold firm, man; if in doubt, ask what their budget is; if no answer, then price it high and "work with them" down to what your original idea of a price would be.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

I charge flat rate pricing. If I'm fast (which I usually am) i receive about $125 an hour. If the problem is tough and it slows me done some it could creep as low as $80 an hour.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Gotta hold firm, man; if in doubt, ask what their budget is; if no answer, then price it high and "work with them" down to what your original idea of a price would be.


 To me holding firm is survival mode.We lost a few jobs to bargan hunters but the work we land is at our price which is profitable.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I banged up my prices once again the day after the former Pres got on tv and showed us that the world would end next friday unless we gave his buddies at banks all our money.... I feared all work would grind to a halt. I have broken all my rules since then about not working all the damn time since for some reason I got overloaded with projects at the new improved pricing level. So... I did it again the day after they swore in our new chairman. Even more overload of work. I have had to work Sundays. My knees and my legs are screaming at me. All out of fear of the unknown. Its been profitable as hell but stupid as hell also.


----------



## drm (Apr 29, 2008)

Just present yourself well and do the right thing and you can charge what you want. Most people will pay more for a respected company even in these down times. I know guys charging $165 hr. and are still busy. I also know guys who charge $75 hr and are dead. I think people generally know that they get what they pay for. Just figure out what it costs per day to operate(ins,comp,payroll etc.) and base it on that.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

drm said:


> Just present yourself well and do the right thing and you can charge what you want. Most people will pay more for a respected company even in these down times. I know guys charging $165 hr. and are still busy. I also know guys who charge $75 hr and are dead. I think people generally know that they get what they pay for. Just figure out what it costs per day to operate(ins,comp,payroll etc.) and base it on that.


 Cool! I'm raiding my rates to $1500 an hour, that way the customer KNOWS they're getting quality service.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I charge: 

1-







1-









~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I charge:
> 
> 1- 1-
> 
> ~Matt


Only if you wait on your customers


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Only if you wait on your customers


hahaha that took me a minute.:thumbup:

Good one!

~Matt


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'm a one man shop. I don't "live to work". Yes, there is more bs to put up with, but I think it is worth it.


 I agree as i too am a one man show for the most part. Hourly labor for me is $45 and $60 for my mini-ex. Flat rate is $45 per box for new construction and $65 per box for remodel. These prices are for basic 14ga-12ga circuits. Prices on 10ga and larger circuits will vary by length of run.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I agree as i too am a one man show for the most part. Hourly labor for me is $45 and $60 for my mini-ex. Flat rate is $45 per box for new construction and $65 per box for remodel. These prices are for basic 14ga-12ga circuits. Prices on 10ga and larger circuits will vary by length of run.


What is your mini-ex 



This IS a joke ! Right?

PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE KIDDING!!!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Its an older 8k lb machine, Sumitomo SJ38. I cant charge any more than that since everyone else around here only charge $65 per hour for thiers. Alot of contractors dont even bother buying one anymore. The local hardware has 4 of them for rent with heat and A/C for $300 a day with unlimited hours. I have even had customers rent the machine themselves to save money. Its hard to compete with that. Luckily my machine is bought and paid for, just tired iron.


----------

